# Who Makes the Strongest/Most Reliable...



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2017)

Who makes the strongest and most reliable rotisserie motors?

I'm in the market for a kit to go over a charcoal/wood pit.
I want to be able to easily spin at least 25lbs, so I figure I want a capacity beyond that so as not to place too much strain on it.
So I figure a 50lb rating?

I keep looking at such as this,
*Onlyfire Heavy Duty Universal Grill Replacement Rotisserie Kit - 45'' & 53'' X 1/2'' Hexagon Spit Rod, 50 lb Stainless Steel Electric Motor*
And this,
https://www.titandistributorsinc.co...3w-stainless-steel-rotisserie-grill-2265.html


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2017)

If you have the skills or know someone....   A good place to buy surplus inventory....

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Power-Transmission/


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2017)

John,check this place out: http://octoforks.com/product-category/universal-rotisserie-kits/

Bill


----------



## red farr (Nov 11, 2017)

...maybe find it here..
https://www.onegrill.com/Default.asp

Red


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2017)

daveomak said:


> If you have the skills or know someone....   A good place to buy surplus inventory....
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/Power-Transmission/


Right on Dave,cool place.Their shipping always kills me though.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Right on Dave,cool place.Their shipping always kills me though.



I wish I lived near there...   Talk about "Nordstom's for men"...  Then it would be "cash and carry"...


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah,I'd be poor and yard would look like Sanford and Son


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2017)

Chili do some research on roasting jacks and bottle jack roasting spits. No power required all clock works.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 11, 2017)

Also, remember that it isn't just the power, but the gear ratio. Even a small motor can power a pretty heavy load if geared way down.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2017)

Here you go.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks.
Not really looking to engineer one myself, would rather buy a decent motor/kit ready to go.
I guess I should be asking what others are using and satisfied with.



daveomak said:


> Here you go.....


Your link didn't show up Dave till I quoted your post.

*Makermotor High Torque Gearmotor 12V DC 5RPM Spit Smoker BBQ Pig Hog Rotisserie Smoker Conveyor Gear Motor + Shaft Coupling *

Thanks for that Dave, that is overkill for my specifications but is the exactly the Strong/Reliable I'm looking for.
I just wish my budget would allow for it and the stainless or chromed spit I'd have to buy for it.


----------

